# Interior Etch Art and Decals for Derelicts J2



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

I just finished drafting some etch art for another model and had a square inch of space to spare, and my taped-together Derelict is sitting on top of the computer tower as I work, and I thought, why not?

Got the contour of the inside of the mini Jupiter 2 and reduced my drawing of the upper deck cross-section to fit, reduced my artwork for decals for the Polar Lights J2 to match. Drafted a couple pieces of etch to fit the walls that really could use etch. The missing walls can be just little squares of styrene. At that scale, with those tiny windows being all you can see through, all I'm thinking of is going for avague impression of the interior. 

If anyone else is insane enough to think this might be cool to try, the full resolution artwork is in my Derelict album:
http://s1004.photobucket.com/user/jkirkphotos/library/Derelict?sort=2&page=1

You can just use the decals and/or etch art as templates and cut the pieces out of styrene. Print the decals onto paper or decal paper and stick them to walls. Or just make a paper model interior. 

Small version below. Remember, those walls are only .288" tall! Now how am I going to make that astrogator?


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

starseeker said:


> I just finished drafting some etch art for another model and had a square inch of space to spare, and my taped-together Derelict is sitting on top of the computer tower as I work, and I thought, why not?
> Small version below. Remember, those walls are only .288" tall! Now how am I going to make that astrogator?



I've always loved your work and this is certainly a plus for the little ship,
it will truly bring more life to any diorama......:thumbsup:


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

starseeker said:


> Now how am I going to make that astrogator?


 Hmmm... I was thinking of the elevator cage.


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

Where can I rent an ion microscope?


----------



## Radiodugger (Sep 27, 2011)

Kriminy! How'd I miss this thread? Starseeker! Photo-Etch, man! Photo-Etch! Hey Paulbo! You see these? The landing gear is perfect! The astrogator can be made with a drop of clear 5-minute epoxy, or some such...

I'm thinkin' open the hatch in a Crash Site or Launch Pad diorama. That interior is EPIC! Hey Paulbo! Photo-Etch Launch Pad! Alpha Control greebles in 1:350! Or...

Have I _lost my damn MIND??_ :freak:

Doug


----------



## Radiodugger (Sep 27, 2011)

Well, I PM'ed Paulbo, and no reply. Yep, I lost my damn mind...sheesh, I get excited about this stuff. 

Doug


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

Just finished a big sheet of etch today which includes the landing gear and interior bits. 

Etch For The Mini Jupiter 2 Photo by jkirkphotos | Photobucket

as well as my KTinga and Qonos etch, and some 1/72 X plane instrument panels I managed to squeeze in. 

Completed Qonos Etch Photo by jkirkphotos | Photobucket

Right click and "View Image". Then magnify. .75 cent piece in for comparison. Toughest etch I've ever tried, but finally got a good burn that didn't lose all of the fine detail. Been making etch for about 8 years but this one if the first that actually matches the quality of my very first effort?? Practice makes? - I don't know what. Certainly not perfection. Don't know when I'm actually going to have time to start playing with these as it's suddenly both gardening and house reno season but someday soon, I hope.

Radiodugger, I want to do a crash site diorama for one of mine, too. About 2 feet square. That would be pretty cool. Of course, I forgot to make a second interior on the etch sheet for it, but I'll get around to it next batch, probably August or September. Or wait for Paul my own self.


----------



## Radiodugger (Sep 27, 2011)

Since Paulbo has not replied, how much for the complete set when you're done?

Doug


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

You can probably mail just the landing leg photo-etch underneath a stamp. HOW can you precision bend those?
Perhaps a HERO GEAR set of photo etch to go with the FULL SIZE J2 style?


----------



## steviesteve (Apr 27, 2009)

Amazing work!


----------



## Owen E Oulton (Jan 6, 2012)

starseeker said:


> Right click and "View Image". Then magnify. .75 cent piece in for comparison.


Read: utterly valueless piece of copper alloy for comparison. Stores are no longer required to accept them. Banks will, if you have enough of them, but they have precisely zero purchasing power since being withdrawn from circulation.


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

Owen E Oulton said:


> Read: utterly valueless piece of copper alloy for comparison. Stores are no longer required to accept them. Banks will, if you have enough of them, but they have precisely zero purchasing power since being withdrawn from circulation.


Our "nickel", now a 4 US cent piece, is being withdrawn in a couple more years, too. Probably be replaced by a $5 coin that will quickly be the smallest thing you can plug into a parking meter. Gawd, I'm old...

I couldn't possibly sell my own home made-etch as it's... oh, pretty home-made. But I've been dying to try Heckler, Hauler, something like that, that I've heard good things about. I'm going to look into how much a sheet would cost. Probably get a lot of 1/350 J2s on an 8 x 10".

Yeah, when you make home-made, it's easy to screw things up. I managed to etch the bend lines onto the backs, instead of the surface pictured, which is supposed to be the front. But since they're not sided, it doesn't matter. There are bend lines etched into the other side and if you have an etch bender, or a ruler and razor blade, they're easy to bend precisely. 

What I'm thinking about now is how to etch the steps for the landing gear. I think it might actually be possible, but then I've just had a lot of wine while the bbq is heating up.


----------



## Radiodugger (Sep 27, 2011)

I was thinking about cutting out the view port and maybe a photo etch frame could be made. Using a thinner clear plastic window, the interior can be better displayed.

This is amazing... 

Doug


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

I have been considering a bunch of items for the 1/350 J2 and the Derelict, but I'm just one guy and there are so many projects I want to work on that getting to all of them is problematic. Yes, RadioDugger, I've been looking at doing the launch tower and all.

As for not responding to PMs ... well, I just don't check them. That's not the way to get in touch.


----------



## Radiodugger (Sep 27, 2011)

Thanks Paul! Appreciate all you do! :thumbsup:

Doug


----------

